# Tank mates for yellow labs?



## rmct (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi to all, i am new to this and am in need of an answer. I have a 30 gal tank with 3 yellow labs, am curious as to any good tank mates. I have never kept Cichlids before and realize a 30gal might be a bit small but am giving this a shot and then will graduate to something bigger. Thanks for any help, and thanks to all for all the good info on this site.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

All I can suggest is keeping the yellow labs you've got until you find a bigger tank. Once you've decided on the bigger tank then plan what fish you want for that size aquarium. 
Unless some one else has a good idea in mind.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya, don't learn the hard way. When they get older they get aggressive. Mine are starting to right now. Go to craigs list and get a 55+ gal tank. Then you could add kenyi or something that would contrast your labs. Would look pretty nice!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the tank.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think the labs really get aggressive. Mine haven't.

You can probably have the 3 labs in the 30 gallon for a while if they are still relatively small, but in the long run you need a bigger tank. The 55 mentioned is a good size. If you upgrade to that size tank, you can add another 2-3 or so labs, plus some mellow male peacocks and 2 or 3 small synodontis. That is a very nice tank. In a 30 gallon you are extremely limited.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

What about getting rid of the labs and getting a small saulosi community? They are a dwarf mbuna, look alot like labs, get along great, color nicely and have amazing community activities. Does anyone think this is a good idea?

What is the footpring of your 33?


----------



## rmct (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok if i go with a saulosi community tank how many could i but in my 30gal? Footprint is 12x30. Thanks for the info .


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

You could go with a SMALL community, prolly max of 5 fish. The other option you have, (which would be really cool also) is a Shellie community. I <3 My shellies and they would never have any problems. Look at the cookie cutters for a 20L. Sadly, 30 is an odd size. But a couple small Saulosi or a LARGE shell dweller community would be acceptable.


----------

